# Low AMH and egg quality



## LizzieD (Apr 15, 2009)

Dear Crystal

Our second attempt at IVF has just failed and my consultant tells me that the quality of my eggs is probably the reason. Both cycles were ICSI. I had an AMH reading of 8.5 just after Christmas and my FSH fluctuates between 11 and 14. I have spoken to a few other ladies on various boards all of whom have told me that an AMH of 8.5 isn't that bad. Can that test really determine the quality of my eggs? On the first cycle they retrieved 4 eggs, 2 fertilised at grade 2 and were but back as a frozen transfer. I had a chemical pregnancy and miscarried at 2 weeks. With the second attempt they retrieved 8 eggs, 3 were immature, 3 fertilised abnormally but 2 were but back, one grade 2 and they other a grade 3.  I'm 36 and am worried that my lifestyle has contributed to my poor egg quality. Both husband and myself have drunk more than the recommended units in the past and I used to smoke in my early 20's. We now life a much healthier lifestyle but I'm worried it's too late. 

I really appreciate you taking the time to read this and I hope that you may be able to offer us some advice / hope.

Many thanks
Liz


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

LizzieD said:


> Dear Crystal
> 
> Our second attempt at IVF has just failed and my consultant tells me that the quality of my eggs is probably the reason. Both cycles were ICSI. I had an AMH reading of 8.5 just after Christmas and my FSH fluctuates between 11 and 14. I have spoken to a few other ladies on various boards all of whom have told me that an AMH of 8.5 isn't that bad. Can that test really determine the quality of my eggs? On the first cycle they retrieved 4 eggs, 2 fertilised at grade 2 and were but back as a frozen transfer. I had a chemical pregnancy and miscarried at 2 weeks. With the second attempt they retrieved 8 eggs, 3 were immature, 3 fertilised abnormally but 2 were but back, one grade 2 and they other a grade 3. I'm 36 and am worried that my lifestyle has contributed to my poor egg quality. Both husband and myself have drunk more than the recommended units in the past and I used to smoke in my early 20's. We now life a much healthier lifestyle but I'm worried it's too late.
> 
> ...


Hello Liz,

Your Consultant does have full access to your notes so is always the best sources of information, but in general AMH is more of a test of how many eggs to expect following stimulation and FSH is more of an indicator of egg quality. But both tests need to be interpreted along with other information.

Re lifestyle - its impossible to say but there are many people who have similar backgrounds (probably a lot of my presonal friends!) and go on to have successful pregnancies, often naturally so it is by no means a complete problem. There is no way of really gathering good scientific evidence though as there are so many variables. I would try not to focus on it, you are obviously leading a healthier lifestyle now and generally genetic influences and maternal age are regarded as much more influential than lifestyle issues.

Best wishes


----------

